# Going to doctors/pdocs is intimidating. How do you guys do it?



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

I read about people here going to pdocs, tdocs, regular docs, switching pdocs and tdocs, etc. and I'm like "how do you do it?" My severe social anxiety makes me feel really intimidated to go to any doctor, much less starting a new "relationship" with a pdoc or tdoc and spilling my guts about my problems to yet another stranger. (I'm not sure if "tdoc" is used on this forum much, but it means psychologist/therapist.)

It took years before I had the courage to go to a pdoc & tdoc, even though I REALLY needed them. Same with family physicians, eye doctors, dentists, etc. Usually the doctors themselves end up being pretty friendly (usually...sometimes they can be arrogant or abrupt), but the support staff (nurses, receptionists, etc.) can be rude sometimes. And even picking up the phone to make an appointment isn't easy. Even talking on the phone to make an appointment is intimidating.

Do you have less social anxiety with doctors, pdocs, medical staff & therapists? If so, why?


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Thankfully I've been relatively physically healthy most my life. I've had my dentist since I was a teenager so there's a level of comfort there. I guess my parents set that foundation.



Talking about social anxiety was harder though. I saw two therapists in my life on/off for 5 years. Maybe I'll pick it up again. Even though you're supposed to feel comfortable to express your feelings with a therapist there was still this feeling over me I was crazy. Or she'll still make judgments kind if thing. Gradually it got easier for me over time.


----------



## timi2shy (Jun 1, 2018)

meco1999 said:


> I read about people here going to pdocs, tdocs, regular docs, switching pdocs and tdocs, etc. and I'm like "how do you do it?" My severe social anxiety makes me feel really intimidated to go to any doctor, much less starting a new "relationship" with a pdoc or tdoc and spilling my guts about my problems to yet another stranger. (I'm not sure if "tdoc" is used on this forum much, but it means psychologist/therapist.)
> 
> It took years before I had the courage to go to a pdoc & tdoc, even though I REALLY needed them. Same with family physicians, eye doctors, dentists, etc. Usually the doctors themselves end up being pretty friendly (usually...sometimes they can be arrogant or abrupt), but the support staff (nurses, receptionists, etc.) can be rude sometimes. And even picking up the phone to make an appointment isn't easy. Even talking on the phone to make an appointment is intimidating.
> 
> Do you have less social anxiety with doctors, pdocs, medical staff & therapists? If so, why?


Is there someone you feel less comfortable with? e.g. interacting with your boss, doctor, authorities, entering into conversations with ...
( Speak this text on your smartphone: and close your eyes: )

Imagine a situation in your mind, imagine ..., you and those other person (s) and see it all in your mind on a mental computer screen. Just think of a very large screen with icons, menu bars, a mouse cursor and a trash can ... and see those other person (s) and yourself on that screen.
Select with your mouse the other person (s), draw a line around them and adjust the size, reduce the image, as in a drawing program (stand in the corner with the cursor until it changes into an arrow), or like enlarging or reducing an image in Word or Paint .... Make the other person (s) smaller. Eye level lower than your eyes. And drag the image of the other person (s) to the side. And in the distance (3D). You now determine the distance and size yourself.

Now select yourself with the mouse, make your image bigger and brighter, make it colorfull, bring the image to the foreground (3D), make it smiling and let the sun on you. Make it a movie. Drag yourself in the middle. Add some music and coversations. Take a fairy wand and sprinkle magic stardust on yourself. And when it is fantastic, wonderful, ... SAVE ... you can still make it more beautiful later. Save it and ....
Open your eyes.

How does it look and how does it feel different? !
What are you saying to yourself!


----------

